# Clomid and low AMH



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has used clomid with success with a low AMH. I conceived my daughter 4 years ago on clomid but due to a low AMH found last year was recommended IVF as the most viable way forward. We conceived with IVF but I then went on to miscarry followed by a further miscarriage 4 months later after a natural conception. I would still love to have a sibling for my daughter but am not keen to undergo another round of IVF if I can avoid it.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Sadly you are at high risk of miscarriage over the age of 40.  Approximately 50% risk of miscarriage each time.  IVF will not improve your chances of avoiding miscarriage unless you combine it with PGS to avoid putting back a genetically abnormal embryo.  PGS is best done on day 5 embryos and is hugely expensive on top of IVF costs.
In my opinion you would be better to continue to try with clomid but appreciate repeated miscarriages are an emotional wrench each time.  It might be worth discussing taking aspirin, once you know you are pregnant, with the consultant who prescribes clomid. 
TCCx


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm mid 30s but have a low AMH and egg reserve. I didn't respond well to IVF drugs and got one embryo. I used Clomid when we did IUI and scans showed I had 2 follicles each time which was a better response than the maximum dose IVF drugs. I definitely responded better to Clomid and from my experience would recommend it for low AMH.


----------

